# abnormal findings of neck ultrasound



## ggparker14 (May 14, 2012)

Which dx code would be more appropriate for abnormal finds of neck ultrasound, 793.7 or 793.99?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## cblack712 (May 14, 2012)

793.99 unless it is more specific to indicate that the finding is an abnormal bony finding.


----------



## ggparker14 (May 14, 2012)

Thank you for your help.


----------

